# Portmaster does not work in non-interactive mode.



## Alain De Vos (May 7, 2021)

I can't get postmaster to work in non-interactive mode. I always need to press "q" on the keyboard to continue.
How to reproduce,

```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh
export BATCH=yes
portmaster --no-confirm -fydgb  drm-fbsd13-kmod
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 8, 2021)

```
portmaster -y -d firefox-esr
```

That should rebuild an existing program, Firefox in this instance, and delete distfiles without being asked whether or not to save them.

```
portmaster -y -D www/firefox-esr
```
That should build a non-existing program, Firefox in this instance, and not delete distfiles without being asked whether or not to save them before proceeding.

I just wait to OK it and glance at the terminal while relaxing in my recliner to make sure it hasn't stopped, intervene if it has or make it wait on me to feel like getting up.


----------



## Jose (May 8, 2021)

Also, you may have better luck if you correct the title of your post. Postmaster is a Postfix daemon. You mean "Portmaster".


----------

